# New Grizzly Trip, possibly



## Anthony

I got an e-mail from the captain saying that he had dec 20 open. That is a ways away and close to christmas time. Let me know what you think of that date.
-Anthony


----------



## FL FISHERMAN

That is the date I am going to start my leave and head out to Florida but it would still be a good possibility for me just would have to wait to next month for me to 100% confirm.


----------



## catman

Turkey, ham and tog for Christmas dinner, sounds good to me. I'm in. I think insulated boots will be in order for this trip.

Catman.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN

Here is a question. How is the tog fishing going to be then? I know Anthony said the Jersey folks really don't start till dead winter but are we still going to get into any monsters in late December?


----------



## Anthony

The Capt said that the tog fishing should be real good by then as well as the striper fishing. I believe that as long as we don't have a harsh winter like last year we should be ok. Plus we won't have to worry about the sea bass by then as they should be gone.
-Anthony


----------



## WarMachine

*Im In If the new date is a go*

You can count me in if the new date is good. I was very anxious to go on the first trip. Let me know whats up........Tight Lines


MC


----------



## Anthony

Ok that sounds good to me. I will go ahead and reserve that date. I'm sure we can round up enough people to go. I will ask the original people who wanted to go on the first trip to see if they still want to go. If they do that's great, but if not I would like to limit the trip to 8 people bevause I heard it can get a little crowded with 10.
-Anthony


----------



## catman

You were reading my mind. 

Catman.


----------



## Duke of Fluke

Toggin should be great at that time unless it is ultra cold. Jersey's season does not even open until Nov 15th. and it is colder up there. I'm in!


----------



## Manayunk Jake

Greetings All!

The Grizzly Web Site does mention a heated cabin, but I'm looking at the picture of the boat and my mind's thinking eight guys huddled in the dark in a 12 x 8 space (the size of a jail cell, trust me) for an hour (or more) ride out to the wrecks....

I'll run it past Ed (he's ALWAYS "insulated"), but I'm already complaining about temps in the 60s. Then again, we may have a mild winter this year...

Yo Jason! Too cold for the tog? Read the story of the NJ State Record (and IGFA All Tackle Record) Tautog at:

http://www.state.nj.us/dep/fgw/rectaut.htm

The North Star sails through January....


----------



## Hat80

*Hey Anthony,*

I'm in for the 20th. Keep us posted my friend.....Tightlines


----------



## Anthony

I have already gotten a confirmation from the captain about the 20th. It's a go so the trip is back on. Probably for the better since the tog weren't too active on the day of our trip. The reports from that day weren't looking too good. Who still wanted to go from the original 10? It looks like so it's me, Hat, Catman, Duke, Master Caster, and Jason is likely to go. If the original 10 can make it, then great. If not then I would like to limit this trip to 8 so it won't be as crowded. If we can't get 8, then I will start asking around to see who else can make it. Should still be a fun trip. I will let everyone know about the details as I get them.
-Anthony


----------



## Talapia

*Tog Trip on Grizzly*

I would be interested in going. If you need another body, 
just let me know.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN

Talapia, once we find out who is going to be able to go we will see if we have room. We will keep you in mind for sure!


----------



## Talapia

Thanks FL Fisherman

I have a charter with the Grizzly for 18 Nov so I will 
be sure to post feedback here afterwards. I am 
going for tog also and then stripers, if the tog are 
acting right and we get an early limit.

The Grizzly has an excellent arichive section on his 
web site with fishing reports for the last two years, 
Nov, Dec, and Jan seem to be the best time for 
tog/stripers!


----------



## Anthony

Yeah that's why we decided to go with the Grizzly. He seems to be one of the best tog charters in DE. We were real disappointed when the first trip got cancelled, well me and Jason weren't too disappointed as we did well finding other options to fish. We'll let you know what the status is of the trip but I won't be pressing until the end of next month. The trip is just too far away for me. Can't wait till Dec 20.


----------



## Manayunk Jake

Greetings Anthony!

As stated before, Ed and I wi not be able to make it, which leaves you with eight out of the original ten. I'll have used up all my "fishing funds" by then, and won't have the $$$ to book a room, etc... Besides, with the space available on the Grizzly, you're probably better off dropping the number of people in the charter.

On the bright side, you'll probably have one hell of a trip without me and Ed. We'll be kicking ourselves in the ass for not going... thats the way it always turns out!

Looking forward to your report, and it was great fishing with you and Jason this year. We'll have to do a "Capt Monty" trip next Spring. Maybe we'll bump into each other on the 'Tank (it'll just be me -- Ed doesn't do piers!)

Good luck, and start painting those sinkers black! See tog videos at:

http://www.neangling.com/UnderwaterVideos.htm


----------



## Hat80

*Anthony,*

So now that we are down to eight are we going to keep it there? Sorry you can't make it Jake, me you and Catman would have had some fun with the young-uns. We need to hear from the rest of the crew just incase we need to get replacements....Tightlines


----------



## FL FISHERMAN

Well I think we are down to 6 unless MC comes out of his hiatus by then. Not sure if his pops can go or not. You should give him a call Hat and see what he says.


----------



## Hat80

*I'll call them*


----------



## Cdog

*Scuse me*

can I throw my name in th hat for th waiting list?


----------



## Hat80

*Hey Clay,*

Sounds good to me.  Anthony is running the show. PM him to make sure you get on the list....Tightlines


----------



## Duke of Fluke

I'm still in! I hope capt. Monty has some greenies this coming weekend so I can practice. I won't be able to take yer money if my technique is rusty. LOL!


----------



## Anthony

Yeah I was thinking of keeping it at 8. Hey Duke, Monty had some sand fleas but if you wanted green crabs, you need to buy them but I wouldn't. The sea bass are that thick. He told me that he has tried to do some togging but he just can't get the bait past the sea bass. But you never know, I would still try toggin'.


----------



## Hat80

*Master Caster is still going!*

I just got off the phone with him. He dosn't know about his dad but he will ask him and let us know. I had to call anyway to ask him, how about them Redskins? .....LOL GO DALLAS!....Tightlines


----------



## Talapia

Duke of Fluke, 

I tried some sand fleas last week and the 
seabass were all over them (small ones) 
before they hit bottom. Crabs might
work better at weeding them out or getting
bigger seabass. He did not have any crabs
onboard last week. Good luck.


----------



## Manayunk Jake

Greetings Jamey!

A couple of toggers on the North Star used green crabs and got their one-and-done fish, but they had a half bucket of crabs that they must have trapped themselves (unless somebody is selling them by the hundred!) They picked their way through a lot of sea bass, though.... Water seems to be too warm all of a sudden, which the little sea bass love. Most of the big tog are out deep, with lots of smaller blackfish still on the jetties. Water temp is 60 degrees -- the same that it was in July! One screwed-up season, weather and water temp wise!


----------



## WarMachine

*My dad says hes back in for the trip*

He has the green light for he trip so he says hes in........Tight Lines


MC


----------



## Hat80

*We have seven,*

add Cdog and lock the door... 

*Anthony
FL FISHERMAN
Duke of Fluke
catman
Hat80
Master Caster
mr_ralphjr*


----------



## Anthony

I wish we could just add Cdog and be done with it but we haven't heard from sandcrab yet. I PM him though so I should hear from him sometime today. There is also one other person who I promised could have the next available spot, then Talapia then Cdog. There is still plenty of time till the trip plus Jason isn't 100% sure he will go yet since he may be going to FL by then. Of course if he misses the trip, we'll all catch limits of tog over 10lb and stripers over 30 lbs  .


----------



## FL FISHERMAN

I know so don't be counting them sheep yet my friend! I still plan on trying to make it.


----------



## Talapia

HAT 80, its no big deal, but if you read the thread, 
I had thrown my name in the hat first. It's all cool
though!


----------



## Hat80

*My mistake*

I missed it, sorry. Who is this other person? Inquiring minds want to know...Tightlines


----------



## Anthony

Duke asked me a while ago if he could bring a buddy so I told him that his buddy would be next in line. Sorry but a promise is a promise. I was thinking about making it 10 but the lack of room on the boat makes it tough to justify even though it can hold up to 14 people. Otherwise we could just jump on a headboat instead of going on a charter.


----------



## Hat80

*You pick the*

last one but IMO keep it at eight this time....Tightlines


----------



## Anthony

Yeah I think that 8 is the best choice. That way it won't be too expensive for everyone and we'll have a good amount of room to work with although it does cut down on the pool a little  . Oh well, looks like I'll have to find another way to get $40.


----------



## Hat80

*$40 no worries mate,*

Catman and I have seen the Grizzly. At 37' shes not a real big beamy boat. Eight really would be best for all....Tightlines









*The Grizzly*


----------



## FL FISHERMAN

Yeah lets stick with 8!


----------



## Talapia

Looking over the archive pictures 
at the Grizzly site, even 8 looks 
a little crowded for me! I am too
used to fishing on large headboats! 
Smile. Good luck on the tog!


----------



## Hat80

*Hey Anthony,*

Whats the latest on this trip? Whos still in and whos out?...Tightlines


----------



## FL FISHERMAN

The last time I talked to Anthony it was locked down and this was our roster:

Anthony
FL FISHERMAN
Duke of Fluke
catman
Hat80
Master Caster
mr_ralphjr
Duke of Fluke's friend(who was first on the waiting list)


----------



## Anthony

That sounds right.


----------



## Manayunk Jake

Greetings All!

You'll appreciate keeping the number down to eight when your fishing off the open back of the boat in a cold wind. And with ten in the cabin (remember, there will be the captain and mate, too) you'll all get to know each other R-E-A-L good, especially if there's any sort of chop! Still makin me a little jealous, though...

Looks like this weekend may shape up half decent. Going to try and head out Saturday on a party boat. There's a new 100 foot boat (Atlantic Star) bottom fishing out of Wildwood Crest (NJ), and I think I may give it a try. A limit of sea bass and a pool blackfish sound good about now. Hell, if I can muster up the energy Sunday, I may hit the T-Jetty (Atlantic City, NJ) and toss out a salt clam or live eel and try for a big striper. Winter is gonna come soon enough....


----------



## FL FISHERMAN

We will be thinking about you Jake when we pull in them 10 lb monsters! J/K Looking forward to our next meeting my friend.


----------



## Duke of Fluke

Tog!


----------



## catman

Anthony....If there is someone one the waiting list who wants to go they can have my spot. Seems my wife's Christmas party is that evening. She told me to go ahead and go fishing since I've already committed but I know she'd be hurt if I didn't go to her party. I'll still make the trip if no one can fill the slot and hopefully get back to Baltimore in time to go to the party.

Hat 80...If I can get reservations just for one night (Friday) do you want to share a room? At least I/we won't have to make the drive both ways on Saturday.

Catman.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN

So are you going to go? Or are you not sure? There is a few people on the wait list but you being one of the originals would really like you to go. Seems like you are in between a rock and a hard place.


----------



## catman

If someone can fill my spot go ahead and take it.  

Catman.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN

*Doh!!!*

Another one bites the dust! I will let Anthony handle it from here.


----------



## Anthony

That's too bad Catman. Everyone really wanted you to go. I think that I will wait a while before inviting someone else. The trip isn't for another month so we have the luxury of waiting before we decide. The trip is 8 hours and we leave at 6:00 or 7:00 depending on what we want. What time is your christmas party? You know if you don't go, we're gonna limit out on tog by 9:00, catch a limit of stripers by 11:00 and be back on dock by 12:00, then be back home at the latest 4:00  .


----------



## catman

Thanks Anthony but don't save it. That's calling it a little too close for me. Besides, I don't drive as fast as Jason. 

Catman.


----------



## Anthony

Since Catman won't be able to make the trip, I would like to welcome Talapia as the eighth person of our group. Only 3 1/2 weeks to go. Hopefully the weather will cooperate.


----------



## Hat80

*Better check with him,*

looks like 8 was to many for him....Tightlines



Talapia said:


> *Looking over the archive pictures
> at the Grizzly site, even 8 looks
> a little crowded for me! I am too
> used to fishing on large headboats!
> Smile. Good luck on the tog! *


If thats the case? I thing Cdog was next.


----------



## Anthony

I have already talked to him and he is itching to go. Quick question for you Talapia, how many people were in your party when you went and do you think that the boat would fit 8 people comfortably?


----------



## Hat80

*Cool!*

Sounds good to me. I'm ready to go get some fish....Tightlines


----------



## Talapia

I had 5 in my party. When looking at pictures of the Grizzly, it seemed small in the back (which is why I initially balked at 8 people). But after having been on the boat, there is a lot more space than I thought. 8 people will be no problem at all. The part that you cannot see from the pictures are the inside. When I say inside there are two parts (1) The enclosed (heated) back portion of the boat which is very roomy (you cannot see this from the pictures) (2) the actual inside of the boat which has two huge couch/bed type things in it. People would go out and fish for a while and then come back in and get warmed up, chat, eat, etc. There is plenty of room on the inside so nobody has to stand unless they want too. The owner of the boat is recovering from surgery so the Capt will probably be Capt Carrey, he is about mid 30's ish. Good business like attitude. The mate (his name escapes me) is excellent. He is about late 20's early 30's, very very good. Looking foward to meeting all of you, and catching 
some fish!


----------



## Anthony

Good to know. Thanks Talapia.


----------



## Cdog

Good luck to you guys. With th NC gathering an my current financial situation I would not be able to go if there was a spot. Hope ya nail em.


----------



## Anthony

I've got some bad news. Seems that Duke's buddy has a wedding to go to the day of the charter so he will be unable to go. First Catman says that he can't go, then Cdog says that he wouldn't be able to make it, now Duke's buddy isn't able to make it. On top of all that, the toggin' isn't too good right now, but hopefully the next few days will lower the water temp a little more so the tog will start being more aggressive. The good news is that the striper fishing is excellent right now. Right now it seems that we have 7 people. Me, FLF, Hat80, Duke of Fluke, Talapia, Master Caster, and Ralph jr. If anyone one else wants in let me know.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN

*Sheesh!*

At first it seemed like we couldn't keep em off the boat, now it looks like they are all abandoning the ship!


----------



## Hat80

*Lets start pushing*

*Cdog!* He's a single guy with no honey do list to worry about. Come on Clay, get your butt on the boat! ....Tightlines


----------



## FL FISHERMAN

*Yeah!*

I am sure you will be able to scrounge up enough money to go. Come and join us!


----------



## Cdog

*Just for grins an giggles*

How much would my part on th boat be? Does anyone know how much hotel rates are? Where is th boat go out of so I can do mapquest to check mileage etc.Not saying I will be able to scrounge enuff but it will give me something to mull over. Thanks.


----------



## Hat80

*Oh he!!,*

here it comes he's on....LOL


----------



## Anthony

Here is their website http://www.beach-net.com/grizzly/index.html They charge $600 for ten people, but we'd like to keep it at 8, so it breaks down to $75 per person. If you need a rod, they charge $5 per rod, but I'm sure you got some conventional reels that you could use for this trip. I have a few extra boat rods if you need to borrow one. Also bring a few extra bucks for fish pool, tip, etc. Last I heard is that everyone wanted to do a $20 a person pool so if you win, it'll pay for your trip. Everything else you need to know is on their website. Let me know if you have any other questions.


----------



## Hat80

*I'll split a room with you.*

Should be about $25 each. Damn, I can see those gears turning. ....Hat


----------



## Anthony

I remember last year when I went down there there was some place that was $39 for a double. If I can find it, I'll let you know.


----------



## Cdog

*Sorry guys,*

I aint gonna be able to swing it.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN

*Doh!*

Are you sure?? Man another one bites the dust. Well Anthony we can always fall back on your gf if we can't get anybody right?? What about Shaggy?? Or I guess 7 wouldn't be too bad either. Still got a couple weeks we will see.


----------



## Cdog

Yeah, unfortunately I'm sure. Unless I win th loto tomorrow night....


----------



## Talapia

I just hope that the boat will be able to get out that day.
checking the NOAA report for that area it looks like
they are getting 1 or 2 semi-descent days a week if they
are lucky! I know one thing, if the boat is going out, 
I will be on it (dramamine, patch and all - smile). 
One side note, the railing is kind of low on the back 
of the boat, so be prepared to use a lot of lower 
body muscles to balance yourself. It looks like 
you are going to fall into the drink when a big wave
rocks the boat up and there is no rail to lean on!


----------



## Anthony

Hey Cdog, do me a favor. Go out and buy a lotto ticket tonight. If you do well, promise that you'll go on the charter with us. If you do really well, then you can pay for the charter  .


----------



## Cdog

Anthony said:


> *Hey Cdog, do me a favor. Go out and buy a lotto ticket tonight. If you do well, promise that you'll go on the charter with us. If you do really well, then you can pay for the charter  . *


Anthony, if I do real well I'll just buy a boat an Hat can skipper it an we'll just go whenever we want.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN

Hey lets put a freeze on the open spot because my boss said he might be able to go and he will get back to me tomorrow. I will let you guys know if he will be able to make it or not.


----------



## Anthony

Now that the trip is a little over 2 weeks away I'm gonna have to keep on top of things. Who is still planning on going on this charter? Please post as soon as possible. As I have mentioned before, the eighth spot is open. Jason has indicated that his boss may be able to join us. Here is the list so far: me, Jason, Hat80, Duke of Fluke, Talapia, Master Caster, and Ralph jr.


----------



## Talapia

I am still on board.


----------



## Hat80

*I'm in!*

Everyone else please check in. The days are closeing in on us. ....Tightlines


----------



## Duke of Fluke

I'm going!


----------



## Talapia

What are the rules for the pool?

Largest Fish period (by any method) 
Largest Fish (not counting trolled fish) 
Largest Tog

I know that this is a tog trip, but if they are not 
biting or are REALLY biting, rockfish will
be involved.

P.S. When drifting the rips with eels, the boat
rods they use were spinning combos. Medium
heavy size (about 20# test line) in case you
want to bring your own gear for that.


----------



## Anthony

Pretty much heaviest tog wins the pool. We agreed upon before for a $20 a person pool but we can change that if everyone agrees on it.


----------



## Manayunk Jake

Greetings All!

Tog fishing improved dramatically last week with the onset of cold weather (and lower water temps.) A ten pound pool winner was caught off the Cape May reef. Unless temps climb back up into the 60s you guys should be fast into tog. In addition, the cold weather helped striper fishing too, with many big fish coming out of the rips (eels) and off the clam beds (clam bellies.) Bad news is slot fish are hard to find, but some are being caught on jigs. Some captains are complaining that other boats are fishing outside the three mile limit. Now you know why the commercials want to open up the EEZ....


----------



## Anthony

Does that mean that you want to join us Jake  ?


----------



## WarMachine

*Im In, But my dad's not*

My dad cant make it. SO i guess that opens up another spot on the boat. Im still in. I have my cash ready.


MC


----------



## Hat80

*Well thats two spots open.*

If no P&S members want on this trip? I have a friend that will take one spot but he'll need to know soon to keep the day open. Anthony, let me know whats up.....Tightlines


----------



## Anthony

Go ahead and invite him Hat. Since we have two spots open, go ahead and give your buddy one of the spots.


----------



## Manayunk Jake

Greetings Anthony!

There's a big difference between wanting to go and being able to go. I'd love to go, but my legs are saying no way. Besides, I can't take the cold...

You guys should kill them, though... I expect to see plenty of pics!


----------



## FL FISHERMAN

my boss won't be able to make it and i am still in(even if i am still on morphine then:barf: )


----------



## Anthony

Looks like it's me, Jason, Hat, Duke, MC, Talapia, and possibly Hat's friend. If anyone one else wants in let me know.


----------



## Hat80

*My buddy can't*

make it either. We still need two more....Tightlines


----------



## Duke of Fluke

I can probably fill some spots. I will check with some folks I know.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN

*ummmm*

I am having complications due to my surgery(in/out of hospital icu for the past 2 days, rapid loss of blood and weight=15lbs, severe migraines from the morphine) Dr. pretty much said I can kiss Kitty Hawk get together goodbye and if I don't get better soon the tog trip too. Don't count me out yet but I will let you know in the next few days if I can make it or not.


----------



## catman

Hey Jason, you take care of yourself first and don't worry about the fishing. It'll always be there. Hope everythig turns out OK. Stand tough my friend.

Catman.


----------



## WarMachine

*Possible snag in plans*

Hey guys,


I am currently scheduled to work that weekend. Im trying to get someone to swap weekends with me but so far it a no go. I cant get off unless someone takes my place for that weekend. Ill keep you guys posted as to whether I can go or not.


MC


----------



## Anthony

Hey MC, please let us know as soon as possible. I didn't realize that it was gonna be so tough to get 8 people for this charter. The only definites are me, Hat, Duke and Talapia. Jason is a good possibility but is uncertain with his health. MC may not be able to make it as well. Duke has informed me that another one of his buddies would be able to make the charter.


----------



## WarMachine

*Cant go*

Nobody wants to work the weekend before christmas because they have vacation planned. So im stuck with it. I really wanted to go on this trip but ill have to wait for next time. Sorry Anthony. Ill get with you about the rods.........Tight Lines


MC


----------



## Anthony

Looks like it's gonna be harder to get 8 than I thought. Here are the definites: me, Hat, Duke, Talapia, Duke's buddy. I have also talked to Jason and he seems to be doing better so there is a good chance for him to make the trip. So it seems like 6 is a good possibility. I also know that Hat is gonna talk to someone else about joining us. Let's see if I can find someone else to join us.


----------



## Duke of Fluke

knock buddy 2 off the list, I'm still going though.


----------



## Rugger

Hey folks...

If there's still room count me as a tentaitve "yes", with a definite yes/no coming later today or tomorrow morning. Gotta see if I can wiggle out of a prior commitment.

What's the price tag on this little floating fiasco?

Bob


----------



## FL FISHERMAN

*Great!*

Well with 6 of us it would be 100 a piece not including mates tip. You would make 7 and thus we would be around 85 a piece plus tip. Hope you can make it.


----------



## Duke of Fluke

Dems gonna be some spensive feeelayes!


----------



## sharkbite

IMHO you can't put a price on a good time fishing with friends and you don't need to catch fish to have a good time  


Tight Lines


Tim


----------



## Hat80

*Hey Rugger,*

Have you wiggled free yet? Come on my bearded friend, let a brother know something....Tightlines


----------



## Rugger

Damnit, I'm out. Sorry, guys, can shake free of two events but the third one is iron clad.


----------



## Talapia

UNLESS THERE IS A SERIOUS IMPROVEMENT FROM FRIDAY
TO SATURDAY, ALL OF THIS STRESSING WILL BE FOR 
NOTHING! IT IS EARLY THOUGH....

COASTAL MARINE FORECAST...UPDATED
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE WAKEFIELD VA
649 AM EST MON DEC 15 2003

VIRGINIA PORTION OF THE CHESAPEAKE BAY...CURRITUCK SOUND AND ATLANTIC
COASTAL WATERS FROM FENWICK ISLAND DE TO CURRITUCK BEACH LIGHT NC OUT
20 NAUTICAL MILES.

ANZ650-151600-
COASTAL WATERS FROM FENWICK ISLAND TO CHINCOTEAGUE OUT 20 NM-
649 AM EST MON DEC 15 2003

UPDATED FOR GALE WARNING


GALE WARNING

TODAY
W WINDS 30 KT WITH FREQUENT GUSTS TO 35 KT...DIMINISHING TO 
25 TO 30 KT. SEAS 8 TO 10 FEET. NEAR SHORE...SEAS 7 TO 9 FEET 
SUBSIDING TO 6 TO 7 FEET LATE IN THE AFTERNOON.

TONIGHT
NW WINDS 15 TO 20 KT DIMINISHING TO 10 KT EARLY IN
THE MORNING. SEAS 6 TO 8 FEET SUBSIDING TO 4 TO 5 FEET. NEAR
SHORE...SEAS 5 TO 6 FEET SUBSIDING TO 3 TO 4 FEET.

TUE
W WINDS 5 TO 10 KT BECOMING S 10 TO 15 KT. SEAS 2 TO 3 FEET
BUILDING TO 3 TO 4 FEET IN THE AFTERNOON.

TUE NIGHT
S WINDS 15 TO 20 KT. SEAS 4 TO 5 FEET BUILDING TO 5 TO
6 FEET AFTER MIDNIGHT. CHANCE OF SHOWERS AFTER MIDNIGHT.

WED
S WINDS 20 TO 25 KT BECOMING SW LATE IN THE AFTERNOON. SEAS 6
TO 7 FEET BUILDING TO 7 TO 8 FEET IN THE LATE MORNING AND AFTERNOON.
RAIN LIKELY.

WED NIGHT
W WINDS 25 KT INCREASING TO 30 TO 35 KT. SEAS 8 TO 10
FEET BUILDING TO 10 TO 12 FEET. NEAR SHORE...SEAS 6 TO 8 FEET
BUILDING TO 8 TO 10 FEET IN THE LATE EVENING AND OVERNIGHT. CHANCE OF
SHOWERS IN THE EVENING.

THU
W WINDS 30 TO 35 KT DIMINISHING TO 25 KT IN THE EVENING. SEAS
10 TO 12 FEET SUBSIDING TO 7 TO 8 FEET.

FRI
W WINDS 20 TO 25 KT. SEAS 6 TO 7 FEET.
 :jawdrop:


----------



## Anthony

All I can say is OUCH. If I hear from the captain about any cancelation of the trip, I will let you know.


----------



## Hat80

*What did Cheif Brody say?*

We need a bigger boat! You need to start working on the capt. now. If he's going to cancel we need to know before Fri early afternoon. Man, I hate to loose this trip too. ...Tightlines


Delaware Bay Waters South Of East Point Nj To Slaughter Beach De- 

Small Craft Advisory conditions may develop again Tue night 
Today
W winds 30 to 45 kt. Seas 4 to 8 ft. 
Tonight
W winds 30 to 35 kt diminishing to 10 to 15 kt. Seas subsiding to 1 to 2 ft. 
Tue
SW winds 10 to 15 kt. Seas 1 to 2 ft. 
Tue Night
SW winds 10 to 15 kt becoming S and increasing to 20 to 25 kt. Seas building to 3 to 4 ft. A chance of rain after midnight. 
Wed
S winds 20 to 30 kt shifting to SW. Seas 3 to 5 ft. Rain likely with vsby around 2 nm. 
Wed Night
W winds 25 to 30 kt. Seas 3 to 5 ft. Rain likely with vsby around 2 nm. 
Thu
W winds 25 to 35 kt. Seas 3 to 6 ft. 
Fri
NW winds 20 to 30 kt. Seas 3 to 5 ft.


----------



## murphman

*Grizzly Togs Outer Wall*

Hey guys,
You still may have a chance if the captain decides to toggle up to the outer wall..I have seen him there a few tmes this fall when the seas were rough..the outer wall is a very short economical run for him...good luck..


----------



## FL FISHERMAN

I hope we still can make it. This is my last ditch fishing trip in MD till next spring. Keep us updated Anthony.


----------



## Hat80

*We could rent*

a rowboat to go to the outer wall. If thats all the captain plans to do he better let us know before hand and drop the price bigtime!. If not I see some problems with his prices...Tightlines


----------



## Talapia

He will probably go to the Wall if the weather is good or
bad. That is where he took us last month and the
weather was fairly good. I hope that he tries some
wrecks this time if the wall does not produce. Last 
time we just switched over to Rockfish.


----------



## Hat80

*From what I*

understand, we are paying for a wreck fishing trip. IMO the wall will not do for what we are paying for this trip. If no one ask's now the captain is just going to take our money. The choice should be ours not his. We are the ones paying for the charter!....Tightlines


----------



## Talapia

AMEN!!!


He will do what you want, he will just advise you on 
what he thinks is your best chance for taking some
fish home. Like I said in my earlier post, he is a really
good guy. He will tell you what is biting the best and 
where he thinks that your best chances are and it is 
your decision from there.


----------



## Manayunk Jake

Greetings All!

I spoke with the captain last time the trip was scheduled. He seemed sympathetic, but didn't make the call to cancel until 4:00 PM the day before the trip, which meant Ed and I still had to drive to Rehobeth and pay for the room. That weather report was mild compared to what's being forcasted now, but the weather is the weather, and it can change for the better overnight.

Sounds like you guys need to take a vote: Is this an offhore wreck trip for big blackfish or a whatever is biting trip. I know what its like to be primed for big fish and end up catching tiddlers (see the Chessie 2003 Charter report.) You can't hold the captain responsible for the weather, but you should let him know what plan A is, and then he should let you know about plan B. If plan B doesn't sound good, and plan A is going south real fast, then you should have the option of rescheduling. The tog will still be there in Jauary....


----------



## FL FISHERMAN

I vote this is an offshore trip. If we are going to spend that kind of money then lets go out deep and get them blackfish.


----------



## Hat80

*I agree,*

offshore all the way!. It's looking better...Tightlines

Forecast as of 3:00 am EST on December 17, 2003 
Delaware Bay Waters South Of East Point Nj To Slaughter Beach, De- 

Small Craft Advisory 
Today
S winds 15 to 20 kt...becoming SW 20 to 25 kt late in the afternoon. Seas 2 to 3 ft. Vsby below 2 nm in rain. 
Tonight
SW winds 20 to 25 kt...becoming W 25 to 30 kt in the late evening and overnight. Seas 2 to 4 ft. Rain ending in the evening. 
Thu
W winds 20 to 30 kt. Seas 2 to 4 ft. 
Thu Night
W winds 20 to 25 kt...decreasing to 15 to 20 kt after midnight. Seas 2 to 3 ft. 
Fri
NW winds around 15 kt. Seas 2 to 3 ft. 
Fri Night
W winds around 15 kt. Seas 2 ft. 
Sat
W winds around 15 kt. Seas 2 ft. 
Sun
NW winds around 10 to 15 kt. Seas around 2 ft.


----------



## sharkbite

How big is the boat?


----------



## Anthony

37' according to the website


----------



## FL FISHERMAN

So being only 3 days away who is still in? I thought I might not be able to but I am still in. What time is everyone heading down there? Hat you still got that hotel reservation? Have room for Anthony and I?


----------



## Hat80

*Never made a reservation.*

This time of the year we should just be able to walk in cheep! Anthony said he was going to make some calls today and find out for sure. Anthony, let me know if you called. If not I'll make some calls...Tightlines


----------



## Hat80

*I just called*

*Rehoboth Beach Econo Lodge* Walk-in's for Fri. night no prob. Three people will be $20 each plus tax. If thats what you guys want to do let me know...Tightlines


Forecast as of 8:56 PM EST on December 17, 2003 
Delaware Bay Waters South Of East Point Nj To Slaughter Beach, De- 

Gale Warning 
Overnight
NW winds 25 to 30 kt with frequent gusts to 35 kt. Seas 3 to 5 ft. 
Thu
W winds 20 to 25 kt. Seas 2 to 4 ft. 
Thu Night
NW winds 15 to 20 kt. Seas 2 to 4 ft. 
Fri
NW winds 10 to 15 kt. Seas 2 to 3 ft. 
Fri Night
NW winds 15 kt. Seas 2 to 3 ft. 
Sat
NW winds 10 to 15 kt. Seas 1 to 2 ft. 
Sat Night
NW winds 15 kt. Seas around 2 ft. 
Sun
W winds around 10 kt. Seas 1 to 2 ft. 
Mon
SW winds around 10 kt. Seas 1 to 2 ft.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN

I am down, I will probably be there early on Friday doing some fishing somewhere. Maybe IRI for some tog who knows. Have to get with Anthony and see if he has Friday off or not.


----------



## Manayunk Jake

Greetings Hat80!

Remember, there are only two beds to a room. If you bunk three guys, either somebody gets a cot or two of you are gonna get to know each other r-e-a-l good (although I think Jason can sleep through anything!)

That weather report is 200% better... hope you guys slay them! Remember, the Delaware record is only 19 pounds 13 ounces.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN

*That's it???!!*

I bet one of us is going to beat that if we make it offshore!   But really if things go well I hope we all get into double digit weight range!


----------



## Duke of Fluke

I can't wait! Just don't trust capt NOAA, he like to change his forecast too much. It is looking lovely though.


----------



## Talapia

I will do my usual and head down after work on Friday.
I stayed at a Sleep Inn in Rehobeth last time so I will
probably call that home on Friday night. I should
get there around 8pm. what time do we meet at the
boat? 6 or 7 am.

for offshore NOAA is still reporting 15-20 with 4' waves.
The bay is looking really good though!


----------



## Hat80

*We'll need to call*

in the morn or afternoon and see what the captain has in mind....Tightlines

Delaware Bay Waters South Of East Point Nj To Slaughter Beach, De- 

Small Craft Advisory 
Today
W winds 25 to 30 kt this morning decreasing to 2o to 25 kt this afternoon. Seas 2 to 3 ft except up to 5 ft at the mouth of the Bay. 
Tonight
W winds 15 to 20 kt...becoming NW 10 to 15 kt late. Seas 2 to 3 ft. 
Fri
N winds 10 to 15 kt. Seas 2 ft. Snow likely mainly in the afternoon with vsby 2 to 3 nm. 
Fri Night
NW winds 15 kt. Seas 2 to 3 ft. Snow likely early in the evening with vsby 2 to 3 nm. 
Sat
NW winds 10 to 15 kt...increasing to 15 to 20 kt late. Seas 2 to 4 ft. 
Sat Night
NW winds 15 to 20 kt...decreasing to 10 to 15 kt after midnight. Seas 2 to 4 ft. 
Sun
NW winds 10 kt...becoming SW 10 to 15 kt. Seas 1 to 2 ft. 
Mon
SW winds 10 kt. Seas 1 to 2 ft.


----------



## Anthony

When I talked to the captain a while ago, he gave us the option of fishing at either 6am or 7am and I chose 6:00. I e-mailed the captain to confirm that. If you all want to go at 7:00 that is fine by me. Looks like the weather has a chance to cooperate so looks like tog for christmas for all of us. Now if the weather doesn't cooperate and the Capt would rather do a striper fishing trip, what do you rather do? Hopefully the captain will do what we want but I have never fished with him before so who knows. He has a good reputation so I'm sure that he will do what we want. I really want to do some good toggin and am not down for doing a striper trip. I got plenty of stipers in the freezer to last me till spring. Let me know what you guys think. I will call him in the morning to confirm everything.


----------



## Talapia

If it is at all safe enough to go for tog that is what
I signed up for. The weather/tides/temps are strange 
things, and I would never second guess a capt. I believe
that he should be allowed to use his best judgement.
He might feel that our best shot is to troll in the 
morning and then go for tog to let the seas calm down, 
etc, etc. As long as he knows that we are out there 
for tog and has every intention of fishing for them prior
to departing I do not have a problem with going with
his best judgement if things do not fall into place once
we get out there.

6 am is fine for me.


----------



## Hat80

*IMO if the captains boat*

can't handle the trip we charted? *He needs to pull the plug in the morn. and refund Anthonys deposit.* I'm not willing to pay $200 or more to troll for Stripers. By the time we pay for the charter, tip the mate, a room, gas to get there, food and all the other odds and ends this trip will cost us each well over $200.

I'm sorry but I can go to NC or AI for alot less and have a better time to catch Stripers...Tightlines

Forecast as of 10:30 am EST on December 18, 2003 
Updated 

Coastal Waters From Cape Henlopen To Fenwick Island De Out 20 Nm- 

Coastal Waters From Cape May Nj To Cape Henlopen De Out 20 Nm- 

Coastal Waters From Great Egg Inlet To Cape May Nj Out 20 Nm- 

Coastal Waters From Little Egg Inlet To Great Egg Inlet Nj Out 20 Nm- 

Small Craft Advisory 
This Afternoon
W winds 20 to 25 kt. Seas 4 to 7 ft decreasing to 3 to 5 ft. 
Tonight
W winds 20 to 25 kt...becoming NW 15 to 20 kt late. Seas decreasing to 2 to 4 ft. 
Fri
N winds 10 to 15 kt. Seas 2 to 3 ft. Light snow likely with vsby 2 to 3 nm. 
Fri Night
NW winds 15 kt. Seas 2 to 4 ft. 
Sat
NW winds 15 to 20 kt. Seas 3 to 4 ft. 
Sat Night
NW winds 15 to 20 kt...decreasing to 10 to 15 kt late. Seas 2 to 4 ft. 
Sun
NW winds 10 to 15 kt...becoming SW. Seas 2 to 3 ft. 
Mon
SW winds 10 kt. Seas 2 ft.


----------



## sharkbite

Hope you all have a great time!! the capt shouldn't have a problem gettin out there in 2-3 ft seas. could be a bit of a strugle to get anchored but i think you all will have a grea trip  How far offshore are the wrecks? 


Tight Lines


Tim


----------



## Hat80

*Posted on the MD/DE board this morn.*

Sounds like Bill made a call for us....Tightlines



Billr said:


> *hat. the boat leaves lewes at 7 am. i think whoever made arrangments should call cary. i think he is leaning to a striper trip. tog are pretty far offshore.
> 
> call cary or barbra at 947-9271.
> 
> if you want to eat first i'll check on a place. this place closed tight this time of year.
> shopping at the tax free malls is all that there is. *


----------



## Anthony

Don't worry, I'll make sure that the captain knows what's going on. I will call him tonight to iron out the details. Basically if it's safe enough to go out to the wrecks, we're going. If all we're gonna do is troll for stripers, then I don't want to do it. I went trolling once and really didn't enjoy it. I'll keep yall updated.


----------



## Hat80

*If we pull the plug*

and the Captain won't refund Anthonys deposit, it would only be fair for us all to split the cost of the deposit. It would be less then $20 each. After all Anthony did try to put this trip together for us. Theres no reason he should get stuck with eating all the deposit....Tightlines


----------



## Talapia

What if he wants to fish the inshore or nearshore
wrecks for tog due to weather offshore?

Is is Offshore or bust?

As you can probably tell, I am game for 
whatever you guys want to do, I just
want to get out there.


----------



## Manayunk Jake

Greeting All!

Big tog are usually 15 to 20 miles out. These big specimens are not migratory like their smaller brothers and sisters. They are very territorial and like to stay home. At that depth they don't have to deal with water temperature changes; Just ask any skin diver what 90 feet of water feels like in July. Actually wreck divers are good sources for information about big tog (unless they happen to be spearfishermen, too!)

My feeling is that Anthony made it clear that this was a tog trip, and if the captain can't do tog, he should at least carry the deposit over to another trip. The big tog will still be out there come January. Of course I'm being a little selfish here. I'm scheduled for a series of "gel" shots in my knees after the new year, and if successful they could put me back out on the water with you guys!

One last thought: Did any of you guys notice that crab and squid sandwhich under the green crab thread on the MD BB? I might try substituting salt clam for the squid, but it looks like a big tog bait to me (remember, you guys are looking for a fish that thinks nothing of ripping apart a one pound lobster!)

Best of luck! Take plenty of pics if you get out...


----------



## FL FISHERMAN

Tog trip only for me! I have gone striper fishing all year and have done well enough to not want to pay over $100 and drive that far just to troll around for some stripers. Plus you can only bring 2 home! I plan on doing some fishing somewhere tomorrow so let me know.(If not I could be well on my way to FL, where the real fishing is! )


----------



## Hat80

*Well the weathers is looking better*

*AGAIN*. I guess we'll just have to see what the Captain plans to do. If for any reason we are not going offshore Toggin? I'm for pulling the plug and cutting our loss's now....Tightlines


Forecast as of 9:30 PM EST on December 18, 2003 
Delaware Bay Waters South Of East Point Nj To Slaughter Beach, De- 

Overnight
W winds 15 kt. Seas 2 to 4 ft. Chance of light snow after midnight with vsby occasionally 1 to 3 nm after midnight. 
Fri
N winds 10 to 15 kt. Seas 1 to 2 ft. Chance of light snow with vsby occasionally 1 to 3 nm. 
Fri Night And Sat
NW winds 10 to 15 kt. Seas 1 to 2 ft. 
Sat Night
NW winds 10 to 15 kt. Seas 1 to 2 ft. 
Sun
NW winds 10 kt...becoming W at 10 to 15 kt. Seas 1 to 2 ft. 
Sun Night
W winds 10 to 15 kt. Seas 1 to 2 ft. 
Mon
SW winds 5 to 10 kt. Seas 1 to 2 ft. 
Tue
S winds 10 kt...becoming se 10 to 15 kt. Seas 1 to 3 ft. Chance of rain in the evening.


----------



## Anthony

I just finished talking to the Capt and he knows what we want to do, and that's tog. Also I have informed him that we want to go out to the wrecks and fish for tog there, plus there aren't too much tog at the outer wall right now anyway. And with that weather forecast it seems that we're on our way. Also one more thing, it seems that the Captain would rather leave at 7:00 since 6:00 will be too dark to venture out. It would be safer for us so let me know if this will be a problem for you guys. If I hear anything else, I'll let you know.


----------



## Hat80

*7am is fine by me.*

That way we'll have time to get some pork chops and eggs. Blow baby Blow. ....Tightlines


----------



## Cdog

Hat, that looks kinda calm, sure yall can handle it?


----------



## Hat80

*Damn Clay,*

I don't want to scare Jaso...errr, I mean anyone. LOL....Tightlines


----------



## Cdog

I'm sure yall will do fine, I hope ya nail em. 


We need ta get Jason on a boat heading out Hatt inlet some time!


----------



## Hat80

*Yeah man,*

We can hook him up with RC & a combat fishing trip. When they come back in, he could go to a movie set and fill in for the Hulk...LOL


----------



## Duke of Fluke

toggin has been primo off NJ for a week and a half in between the weather. as long as the weather holds and we all swing on the right bites we should have plenty o tog and lot of green crabs will meet their demise!


----------



## FL FISHERMAN

Sweeet! I am so excited! I am ready! Don't worry Hat, you can't scare me I am a warrior remember!


----------



## Hat80

*So then you will*

have some Pork chops Sat. morn.? :barf: Starting to feel like a YoYo here with this weather....Tightlines

Forecast as of 3:20 am EST on December 19, 2003 
Coastal Waters From Cape Henlopen To Fenwick Island De Out 20 Nm- 

Coastal Waters From Cape May Nj To Cape Henlopen De Out 20 Nm- 

Coastal Waters From Great Egg Inlet To Cape May Nj Out 20 Nm- 

Coastal Waters From Little Egg Inlet To Great Egg Inlet Nj Out 20 Nm- 

Today
NW winds 10 to 15 kt. Seas 2 to 3 ft. Snow likely with vsby around 2 nm. 
Tonight
NW winds 15 to 20 kt. Seas 2 to 3 ft. Snow showers likely early in the evening. 
Sat
W winds 10 to 15 kt. Seas 2 to 3 ft. 
Sat Night
NW winds 15 to 20 kt. Seas 2 to 3 ft. 
Sun
W winds 15 to 20 kt. Seas 2 to 4 ft. 
Sun Night
W winds 10 to 15 kt. Seas 2 to 3 ft. 
Mon
SW winds 10 to 15 kt. Seas 2 to 3 ft. 
Tue
S winds 15 to 20 kt. Seas 2 to 3 ft. Chance of rain.


----------



## Talapia

Hey quick question, 

How are we going to know who's fish is who's
for the pool, since a community fish box is used. (Not
enough space on back of boat for 5 coolers.


----------



## Anthony

Jason has a hand scale so we'll weigh the fish before it goes into the fish box. If you want I could make up some tags so we could mark the big ones that we're gonna catch.


----------



## Talapia

Sounds good, I will be lucky to catch 2 or 3 
keepers since I tog fish like I dance, 
always in between the beat (bite)! Smile.


----------



## Hat80

*We should be ok,*

I got us some help. It looks like the weather is holding for us...Tightlines

Forecast as of 9:55 am EST on December 19, 2003 
Coastal Waters From Cape Henlopen To Fenwick Island De Out 20 Nm- 

Coastal Waters From Cape May Nj To Cape Henlopen De Out 20 Nm- 

Coastal Waters From Great Egg Inlet To Cape May Nj Out 20 Nm- 

Coastal Waters From Little Egg Inlet To Great Egg Inlet Nj Out 20 Nm- 

This Afternoon
NW winds 10 to 15 kt. Seas 2 to 3 ft. Chance of a snow shower. 
Tonight
NW winds 15 to 20 kt. Seas 2 to 3 ft. Chance of an evening snow shower. 
Sat
W winds 10 to 15 kt. Seas 2 to 3 ft. 
Sat Night
NW winds 15 to 20 kt. Seas 2 to 3 ft. 
Sun
W winds 15 to 20 kt. Seas 2 to 4 ft. 
Sun Night
W winds 10 to 15 kt. Seas 2 to 3 ft. 
Mon
SW winds 10 to 15 kt. Seas 2 to 3 ft. 
Tue
S winds 15 to 20 kt. Seas 2 to 3 ft. Chance of rain.


----------



## Manayunk Jake

Greetings All!

Shower curtain rings make great markers for fish in a community box, you can usually get them at a dollar store. Just have a different color for each fisherman....


----------

